# I lost my calculator



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey I just got on MD snowremoval.com, and they took away the calculator. So I wandered if anyone could tell me how long it would take to plow a 5.5 acre lot. Lot is wide open, only a few cars in their lot before 7am, so no obsticles. Pleanty of places to put the snow also. I will be using a 9'2" Boss V plow. 

Thanks in advance Bossman


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have your answer but what kind of calculator are you referring to?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

There was a calculator on the internet, and if you entered total square feet it would calculate how long it would take to plow with somany inches of snow. Also it would tell you how much salt to apply. It's not necessary on smaller jobs, but on larger jobs it is very helpful.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I emailed with them back when it was still up and they were going to release a full version of it sometime. The guy said "in time for this season" Said it would be around $25.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*just register*

just register on their site. I did it and have access to the calculator. they will email you back a user name and password. if you cant get online pm and i will run the calculations for you

Dean


----------



## jim2007 (Sep 19, 2007)

Bossman 92;404760 said:


> There was a calculator on the internet, and if you entered total square feet it would calculate how long it would take to plow with somany inches of snow. Also it would tell you how much salt to apply. It's not necessary on smaller jobs, but on larger jobs it is very helpful.


May I ask what is the website that you are referring to?


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*the registration page*

http://mdsnowremoval.com/calculator.htm


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you notice the number of type-o's on the resgistration page


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

That calculator is not all that its cracked up to be at best it will give you a starting point or a baseline. I will say this it is way light on the amount of salt needed for a lot. Thats my opinion but what do I know


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can use mine!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

did you register and get setup to use the calculator
?


----------

